# Bow presses and so on.



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ryan,

Use the search function here on AT, give in " Bow Press " and you will find a lot of threads of different home made models.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Give the press a rest for now. You just need a decent inital setup and the world will be a happy place! 

There are a lot of different plans on here, but you need to know that it will work for your bow. Have you bought one yet? 

If you absolutely have to tinker, consider a portable press. This will be sufficient for all but the most extensive work. Hopefully you won't have any of that for a while...


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

for the occational/emergency applications......those portable thingies are great.........even though i've got a apple press at home.......i keep them in the tool/spares box when i go hunting/range....etc


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Karoojagter.Thanks Frank I will do that. 

Matatezele, hello there, and no not yet, I was narrowing my search and then the 08 bows were released, so I need to resist the urge and wait a few more weeks for the stock to land. I am also curious as to bow presses and bow waranties, surely manafacturers have approved presses for the bows, and If your homemade press, or clueless opperator, causes a limb failure then the bow manafacturer will tell you to go and get lost. Just a thought 

Bushcat


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushcat said:


> Hello Karoojagter.Thanks Frank I will do that.
> 
> Matatezele, hello there, and no not yet, I was narrowing my search and then the 08 bows were released, so I need to resist the urge and wait a few more weeks for the stock to land. I am also curious as to bow presses and bow waranties, surely manafacturers have approved presses for the bows, and If your homemade press, or clueless opperator, causes a limb failure then the bow manafacturer will tell you to go and get lost. Just a thought
> 
> Bushcat


Yes you are right. Certain companies tell you exactly what presses to use on there bows. Certain limb failures is directly the cause of wrong pressing. Be careful. I also think the "porta-press" is the right thing.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello Bushkey, How was the PSE seminar that you went to, did they show off there 08 bows. have you any more feedback on the shipping dates of the Synergy, I am waiting for them to land before I buy anything. I hope that I dont have to wait till next year. 

Bushcat


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Ryan,

Here a link to a great bow press from Sure-Loc:wink:

http://www.sureloc.com/xpress.html


----------

